# ! Wer Sucht, der findet !



## Scherbenritter (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
die Gilden suchen hier irgendwie nur neue Mitglieder.

Jedoch hier könnt Ihr euch melden wenn Ihr Gilden Sucht.

Wichtig hier:

Char. Name
Stufe
Server
Fraktion

Viel spass und Glück


----------



## Boomslang (4. Juli 2007)

Scherbenritter schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr lieben,
> die Gilden suchen hier irgendwie nur neue Mitglieder.
> 
> Jedoch hier könnt Ihr euch melden wenn Ihr Gilden Sucht.
> ...




Wir suchen evtl Gilden die sich mit uns zusammen tun wollen auf dem Ralm Echsenkessel um größer zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wieso das Rad neu erfinden ?


----------



## Raver18 (5. Juli 2007)

hallo...

ich suche eine neue gilde die fast nur raids macht...

bin stufe 70 jäger orc  Name: Harterraver

auf dem server Thrall tätig

hoffe auf antworten...

gruß raver


----------



## tetcon (6. Juli 2007)

ich such auch ne gilde.. meine insfos stehen zwar untun hab hier noch mal

Char: Deoras lvl 19 Draenei-Krieger (def-skillung) werd heut wahrscheinlich noch 20-21

Such auf dem Server Aman´Thul ne gilde mit der man alles machen kann, raid, pvp, aber die auch freundlich sind und auch mal einem helfen.
wär schön wenn sich jemand melden könnt.. ambesten gleich im game.

mfg
tetcon


----------

